# 24" Dirt Jumper/Race bike



## BMXer1654 (Nov 20, 2009)

This is something im working on, and i thought i would show you the progress. It weighs somewhere around 27lbs Im planning on getting some new forks and handlebars. Its very hard to find a nice 24" suspension fork that will fit on a BMX cruiser without throwing off the geometry. Im open to suggestions.

Free agent ambush 24" 
Rst forks
Acs freewheel
Profile cranks (i think)
Sun rhynolite rims
Sun superstock hubs
Primo dirt monster tires
Welgo pedals


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

what's the axle-to-crown measurement on that fork? (center of axle up to bottom headset bearing race) ?

the common wisdom is that putting a suspension fork on a non-suspension corrected frame (i.e. a frame designed for a short rigid fork) will definitely throw off the geometry..... 

however.... that being said... there's a local here who has done it a couple different times (once on a 24 redline bmx and another time on a 26 volume sledgehammer)... and i've ridden them and jumped them. yes the bottom bracket feels high and the front end feels higher and more raked than normal... but you DO get used to it. he rides great on them.... so whatever, man, if you can make it work then go for it.... 

later on, you may want to look at suspension corrected 24" specific frames
like DMR Drone, Union Street 'Molly Maguire' 24", Superco 'Satellite' 24", Tonic Fabrications 'Fall Guy' .....................


----------



## BMXer1654 (Nov 20, 2009)

Im not sure what the measurment is but its not much different than the stock rigid fork, probably because the suspension fork only has 30-50mm of travel, and its made for a 24" bike. T

the dmr drone reptoid is what im lookin into now but i wont have enough money for that for a while.

thanks for the input


----------

